# Ultra 395 NO Priming/Pressure??



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I spent the better part of my afternoon @ my customers shop, trying to get their rig working. Like SOME of you, they did a poor job of cleaning it out and it has sat for months w/ nothing in it.

After tapping the lower ball while the rig was turned on, I took the whole lower out and cleaned it thoroughly. Still not working. I then took the whole piston out so I could work on the upper and lower ball and sleeve and still nothing.

Today, I worked on it in my garage for a bit and was told by a tech to re-assemble the upper and put that in water. With the hope that I could eliminate that and then it HAD to be the lower ball not sitting right or junk still in there. Nothing.

After all this, the pump still turns on. Still has piston action like it should. JUST won't build pressure or prime. No suction is taking place @ all.
THANKS SO MUCH FOR ANY IDEAS!!!!!!

ps. I was able to sell them a UltraMax II 695 though. 

By the way, GRACO will not stand behind it and thus Kelly-Moore won't either, but we sprayed an ext. latex stain last night w/ 415 RacX tips, and only 1/2 the pressure w/ 2guns!!!! G's lit. won't support it but it worked. The rig didn't even try to work hard at all.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

all ridey then.check for worn out/chiped carbide seats,upper and lower.check pressure valve/transducer clean out debris.check packings worn out/not installed the right way or not tightend enough to build up pressure.is the filter clogged up .i dunno but i work and fix all my toyz and this is where i would continue trouble shooting from:drink: :sailor: 
bs.I have a 395 and 1095 in my stable.
bss.oh yeah check the prime/paint valve for clogs.:drink::drink:


----------

